# Wifi para microcontroladores



## Giru_zgz (Nov 27, 2012)

Hola, os dejo un vídeo de configuración básico del módulo wifi "wifly rn xv" que permite una conexión a internet mediante el puerto serie de cualquier microprocesador! Espero que os guste!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 27, 2012)

Excelente el video, yo también estoy trabajando con el módulo, he podido hacer las primeras pruebas de configuración de manera exitosa. En tu página aparece que has desarrollado una aplicación concreta para usar el módulo con un dispositivo android. La comunicación con el módulo es con mensajes TCP, UDP o levantaste la página web desde el microcontrolador usando HTTP ?


----------



## Giru_zgz (Nov 27, 2012)

Gracias!
Es una simple comunicación serie (rs232) y al dispositivo android llega un cadena de caracteres limpia como cuando trabajas con un terminal. Con http llegaba mucha información para discriminar.


----------

